# Im thinking about building THIS!! (8 STRING ALERT!!)



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

WAHAHAHAHA.

What do you guys think?
Y or N 

I had some fun with V-RG Builder... then i went to Paint... then i ended up with an 8 string.

I want to build this so bad.

If i get 20 replies saying yes.. ill build it later this year.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes 

Better yet, who gives a fuck what _we_ think; you obviously like it, build that son!



And then post clips, lots of pictures, and if it turns out well, gives it to us, precious, it's our birthday! 



_Edit:_ I dunno about the switch position, actually... seems like it's down on the bevel? I would think that would be a pain to do, that far out on the edge and in a carved area; maybe move it under the neck pickup... or put it above and to the right of the neck pup, comparable to an LP? Or... do kinda like Rob did KK Downing's KxK custom, make the Volume knob a push/pull pickup switch!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 9, 2008)

To me it's fine...do it


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

18 more to go  I really want 20 people to say yes to it.
That build would cost me over $1500 if i wanted it to be perfect lol.

hmmhmm... SO....

18 more to go


----------



## Ishan (Jun 9, 2008)

it reminds me of the mockups done by Variant:





You should do one of these instead 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-allrighty-my-signature-ibanez-eight-rm8.html


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

^I wish.



MerlinTKD said:


> Yes
> 
> Better yet, who gives a fuck what _we_ think; you obviously like it, build that son!
> 
> ...



I was thinking about doing the schecter style recessed thingy


----------



## drmosh (Jun 9, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> 18 more to go  I really want 20 people to say yes to it.
> That build would cost me over $1500 if i wanted it to be perfect lol.
> 
> hmmhmm... SO....
> ...



over 1500? that's nothing for a custom built 8


----------



## Piledriver (Jun 9, 2008)

Just no rosewood fretboard and do it


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2008)

Hell yes


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> Just no rosewood fretboard and do it



Ebony


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

Do it!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

16 more "Yes" posts and youll see that guitar by 2009. well.. not THAT guitar. lol. There will be some mods that i couldnt do with V-RG and paint haha. Im actually thinking of working on 2 guitars at once. a neck thru 7 and a neck thru 8.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm saying No, because you're building it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm saying No, because you're building it for the wrong reasons.



 not really Chris.. the 20 Yes' i want is a mere influence.. but im probably still gonna build it anyways. Im open for ideas to change it up a little though.

Gah!! the thing looks beasty.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes 

I would personally move the switch, though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 9, 2008)

I've thought about building guitars for a few years now. I really want to, but I either have a place for a workshop, but no money for tools/materials, or money for all the stuff, but no place for a workshop. Like Chris says, don't get into it for the wrong reasons. If you're not cranking out a bunch of guitars, or already have money invested in tools, it WON'T be cheaper (I know you didn't say that, but a lot of people think that).


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've thought about building guitars for a few years now. I really want to, but I either have a place for a workshop, but no money for tools/materials, or money for all the stuff, but no place for a workshop. Like Chris says, don't get into it for the wrong reasons. If you're not cranking out a bunch of guitars, or already have money invested in tools, it WON'T be cheaper (I know you didn't say that, but a lot of people think that).



I have nothing but a friend of mine was nice enough to offer to let me borrow all of his tools (jigsaw, clamps, router, palm sander, ect..)

I just need the wood and the parts, and it should be done between 2-3 months after I start!

Is a 25.5 inch scale a good idea on an 8 if the low string is G?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 9, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> I have nothing but a friend of mine was nice enough to offer to let me borrow all of his tools (jigsaw, clamps, router, palm sander, ect..)
> 
> I just need the wood and the parts, and it should be done between 2-3 months after I start!
> 
> Is a 25.5 inch scale a good idea on an 8 if the low string is G?



i wouldn't do any less than 27 personally, i'd probably even go more than 27...


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Elysian said:


> i wouldn't do any less than 27 personally, i'd probably even go more than 27...



if i use 9-70 or something it should be good on a 27 inch.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 9, 2008)

yesh build it and give it to me without the gay stock logo


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

wes225 said:


> yesh build it and give it to me without the gay stock logo



haha it was all i could really do with paint, and its my initials so why not?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 9, 2008)

make the letters on the headstock smaller...

also, there´s no such thing as an 8 string being built for the wrong reasons! if it turns out nice, then who cares why it was built!? 

also, i´d go at least 27" for the G, but i´d recommend 28" with a fan down to 25.5", or even down to 24". not sure if that´s a huge fan or not though?


----------



## Elysian (Jun 9, 2008)

have you done any builds before?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Elysian said:


> have you done any builds before?



I built a 5 piece mahogany neck thru that had a floyd, the neck was thin, action was perfect, it had a bloodwood fretboard, had the caparison dillinger frets goin on.. and 12 - 24 was scalloped.

The body was kind of a more rounded RG. Sold it for $1200


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2008)

pics?


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Anthony said:


> pics?



Unfortunately the camera i had the build pics of got stolen.
Fuckin $300 camera too.
Oh well. At least i know i can build a sturdy and great playing guitar.


----------



## DefinedInSilere (Jun 9, 2008)

go for it


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 9, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> also, i´d go at least 27" for the G, but i´d recommend 28" with a fan down to 25.5", or even down to 24". not sure if that´s a huge fan or not though?



If he's never built a guitar before and is going at it using basic tools + not a ton of knowledge on the subject I don't know if doing a fanned fret is advisable...


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> If he's never built a guitar before and is going at it using basic tools + not a ton of knowledge on the subject I don't know if doing a fanned fret is advisable...



I built a guitar before.. just never did fanned frets.


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## TMM (Jun 9, 2008)

Do it, then give it to me. But do it, either way.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

TMM said:


> Do it, then give it to me. But do it, either way.


Mine  at least until i get bored with 8 strings lol.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 9, 2008)

yes


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> If i get 20 replies saying yes.. ill build it later this year.



Unless you're building 20 of them, i fail to see how this matters at all. 

If you like it, build it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

You guys are rushin me haha. 11 more "Yes" posts to go


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

YES!


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> YES!




 10 to go!!


----------



## Metaljim (Jun 9, 2008)

Do it, do it now!


----------



## S-O (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes

= 8



Go go go!

Also, Maybe throw something on there so it's not all black, like maybe move the neck inlay to the back end of the guitar, giant ass fancy C. Then maybe a dissapearing C inlay for the neck... Tasty


----------



## Elysian (Jun 9, 2008)

no. i think you should work on more cheaper builds before you go building the expensive 8 string. get your chops up so you know that when you do tackle the 8, you won't waste your money.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 9, 2008)

CooleyJr said:


> 10 to go!!



Mine count as 2.


----------



## Chris (Jun 9, 2008)

This thread is rather stupid, imo.


----------



## Crucified (Jun 9, 2008)

sounds like someone has trolled 4chan a little too much ie:count for xxxx


----------



## Elysian (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is rather stupid, imo.


----------



## Durero (Jun 9, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is rather stupid, imo.




CJ if you can't even make up your own mind wether to start this build or not, then how are you going to handle the rest of the decisions you'll encounter in the process?


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 10, 2008)

How do you plan on building this?


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 10, 2008)

Why would anyone base their decsion to spend money on what others think- espcially with something like this?

Or am I missing something here?
Then by that logic
Yeah, get it and then send it to me!


----------



## Naren (Jun 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is rather stupid, imo.





If you want to build it, then build it. If not, don't.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sure glad you alerted us about the 8-string content in this thread, I dunno what might have happened to me if I had opened the thread and learned that there were guitars with more than (gasp!) 7 strings!

Anyways...


I say build it regardless of what we think. You should not be asking a bunch of people on a guitar forum to make your decisions for you.


----------



## FredGrass (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, if you count the "Yes-if"s as yes votes, then you've got twenty. Get a move on little doggy, we all want to see more custom 8s!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeeeeeeesh (In a Warcraft way)


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 11, 2008)

dont listent to them
und
yes.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2008)

Built it because you want to - not to stroke your online ego and get egged on by everyone on here.


----------



## Kotex (Jun 11, 2008)

Go for it.


----------



## CooleyJr (Jun 11, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Built it because you want to - not to stroke your online ego and get egged on by everyone on here.


Man, why get so testy? Its a guitar im gonna build and sell. Im just tryin to see if people like the design. Sorry if you think im egotistical.


----------



## daos_27 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes go ahead and do it! It looks mad i would just curve the reverse headstock up a little more on the topside like a Jackson reverse headstock... And I have to aggree with the pickup selector switch is their a specific reason you want it their and not in the normal spot? If not just have it in the usual spot... Also i'm not too fond of the crazy letters they look too wutang gangster hip hop etc and thats not what metal is about! Otherwise its a great design! 

Ps. That looks like a floyd brige but they dont make any 8 string bridges yet the best option is a Kahler cause tonepros dont make an 8 yet so the only other option is a hipshot and they suck ass!

Pps. Make sure you check out Halo's range of 8 strings before going ahead if you have not done so yet... www.haloguitar.com


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 18, 2009)

Y.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 18, 2009)

daos_27 said:


> the only other option is a hipshot and they suck ass!



Why???

And mega thread bump BTW.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 18, 2009)

If you build it, they will cum! 
DO IT!


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, build it.


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 18, 2009)

YES! OH GOD YES DO IT! 

Looks good to me. Keep us updated


----------



## MoNsTaR (Jan 18, 2009)

YESSSS!!!!! im in love alread XD


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 18, 2009)

Guys, this thread is months old and was kind of dead until yesterday.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 21, 2009)

YES x 100


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, lets see it!


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 24, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Man, why get so testy? Its a guitar im gonna build and sell. Im just tryin to see if people like the design. Sorry if you think im egotistical.


----------

